# Peanut Butter



## Atlas'Mama (Jul 7, 2012)

Do any of you feed your dogguhs peanut butter with any regularity? I've read that it can cause skin allergies. Has anyone encountered issues with this?


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't feed a large amount, but my pup gets a small spoonful of natural peanut butter every morning with his vitamins and we've noticed problems. 

(Except that he turns his nose up at chunky PB, such a snob!)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My sisters yorkie has a peanut allergy but outside of that exception all our dogs enjoy it as a occasional treat


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you give your dog peanut butter every morning with his
vitamins and you've noticed problems. why do you
continue to feed him peanut butter if you've noticed
problems? 



lemonadeicedtea said:


> I don't feed a large amount, but my pup gets a small spoonful of natural peanut butter every morning with his vitamins and we've noticed problems.
> 
> (Except that he turns his nose up at chunky PB, such a snob!)


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> you give your dog peanut butter every morning with his
> vitamins and you've noticed problems. why do you
> continue to feed him peanut butter if you've noticed
> problems?


I think they meant they haven't and a word is missing. At least that's how it came off to me since they made the comment under it about being a snob and I'd assume if they thought it was a problem they a) would have stopped or b) if just now thought about the connection, would have said something after it that explained more about their problems.

Or maybe I'm completely over thinking this but it didn't come off sounding like the poster had an actual problem.

I don't feed much peanut butter simply because it's SO high in calories which many dogs in today's time who enjoy a life indoors, do not need. (Heck, even Chance who was a working dog didn't need it!) In large breed dogs it's not always quite as bad but in small dogs, it can really show. I can't tell you how many people who'd come through the kennel would feed sliced cheese, peanut butter and things like large Milkbones or other high calorie treats and wonder why their dog is so fat. (Or more often, not realize/care the dog was overweight) At an average of 150-180 calories per 2 tablespoons, that's about half a cups worth of "extra kibble" each day, but people don't look at it like that. :/

If your dog manages his weight ok, then it's not too bad so long as there isn't any allergies to it. I've recommended it to "hard keepers" when that extra kibble causes loose stools. But in most dogs, there are better options for "treats". It still blows my mind the amount of people who will stuff a Kong full of peanut butter.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I will sometimes give Blitz the empty jar to lick, it's like a cheap kong. I've been giving him more recently because he's having a hard time keeping kibble down and he's got to get his calories from somewhere. If your dog isn't very active I wouldn't give it regularly.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you give your dog peanut butter every morning with his
> vitamins and you've noticed problems. why do you
> continue to feed him peanut butter if you've noticed
> problems?


Missed a word, we HAVEN'T had any problems at all. My mistake.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ava gets a little bit of peanut butter (maybe about a teaspoon) in her crate at bedtime every night. It's how we got her crate trained, and it seems to help her look forward to going to bed. So far we haven't noticed any issues!

(I, too, have read about people filling an entire kong with peanut butter. If I wouldn't eat that much PB in one sitting, I really don't think my dog should!)


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Once in a great while I'll put it in the're rubber toys for stimulation but never had an issue other then having to clean the toy out after jas didn't get all of it out and had to take and stick something in there to get it out.


----------

